# Kalettes: sprouts with a perm



## Radders (Feb 17, 2018)

I came across kalettes in Lidl having never heard of them. They are miniature kale and look for all the world like curly sprouts. Since there aren’t many green leafy veg that I truly enjoy ( broccoli excepted) I gave them a try and loved them. Very quick and easy to cook and with a lovely sweet flavour: not like sprouts and not like kale either! 
I just know Lidl will stop stocking them soon so I might buy up their stock and freeze them! 
Just had some with cauli and mushrooms in low carb cheese sauce: wonderful.


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 17, 2018)

They look good, just found them on Tesco site. @Kaylz was looking for vegetables to roast, and I seem to remember likes sprouts. These can be roasted


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 17, 2018)

btw, talking of unusual vegetables, a greengrocers near us had Romanesco broccoli for sale, had not seen it before. A cross between broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## Radders (Feb 17, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> btw, talking of unusual vegetables, a greengrocers near us had Romanesco broccoli for sale, had not seen it before. A cross between broccoli and cauliflower.


Is that the pointy little pale green caulis?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 17, 2018)

I quite like kale but it can be bitter and I've never been overly keen on brussels sprouts but these sound great.  I've had a look and they are seasonal between November and March.


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 17, 2018)

Radders said:


> Is that the pointy little pale green caulis?


 This is it


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 17, 2018)

I think I've seen one of these on here before; a fractal cauliflower!


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 17, 2018)

These are kalettes, seems they have a website of their own!!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2018)

I had a look at them but they are rather expensive for a wee 150g bag, I mean a £1 bag of sprouts feeds us a couple of times where as a bag of these would do me and that's it x


----------



## Radders (Feb 18, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I had a look at them but they are rather expensive for a wee 150g bag, I mean a £1 bag of sprouts feeds us a couple of times where as a bag of these would do me and that's it x


That’s a shame. 150g is 2 portions but I think they’re cheaper in Lidl.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 18, 2018)

Radders said:


> That’s a shame. 150g is 2 portions but I think they’re cheaper in Lidl.


I'd eat at least 100g of them myself, there's 4 of us for tea apart from at weekends so its not worth it, far too expensive to do as others wont eat the same things so other things have to be bought as it is xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 18, 2018)

I've had kalettes for years.  Love them.


----------



## Midnightrider (Feb 18, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> View attachment 6812 This is it


This is Romanesco cauliflower, aka Romanesco broccoli, delicious but not kalettes


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 18, 2018)

Midnightrider said:


> This is Romanesco cauliflower, aka Romanesco broccoli, delicious but not kalettes


If you had read the whole thread you would have seen my comment about an unusual vegetable I had seen, and realised that is why I had posted the photo


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 22, 2018)

*Radders, thanks for the heads up on KALETTES, never heard of them before and I am 79 years old lol. I bought some today in Tesco and had them steamed with some Cod Loin and small baked potato, it was really enjoyable and will get some more. *


----------



## Lilian (Feb 22, 2018)

I shall be looking out for them.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 23, 2018)

Pretty disappointed, my Tesco don't stock them and apparently none of my other close stores do either  x


----------



## WHT (Nov 13, 2018)

https://thehappyfoodie.co.uk/recipes/radish-ceviche-with-avocado-and-toasted-sourdough
could swap out the sourdough bread. I don't like radishes but this worked!


----------



## WHT (Nov 13, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> View attachment 6812 This is it


Anyone know where I can get 'dragonfruit'....had it only once and can't find it anywhere!?


----------



## WHT (Nov 13, 2018)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/43/Pitaya_cross_section_ed2.jpg


----------



## WHT (Nov 13, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> View attachment 6812 This is it


most weird and wonderful food..... or gentically modified gone wrong!?!?


----------



## WHT (Nov 13, 2018)




----------

